# Tibetan terrorist Helmi (tibetan spaniel)



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey again, this time I thought I would share some photos where I can introduce you to my terrorist dog Helmi, never mind the fact she's quite small - she has an attitude of 10 whitesharks!

When she was a puppy, she was so very cute and I remember on her first night how she wanted to sleep with my older dog. Onni (my other dog) just kept walking away as soon as little Helmi tried to fall asleep next to him, but in the end, after wandering around my apartment for ages, he gave up and let Helmi fall asleep next to him. Ever since then, he has never minded at all if Helmi has slept curled up next to him. 
























I remember when I took her to the beach for the first time, water wasn't really her element and swimming wasn't exactly her cup of tea..








She hates it when I have to wash her too, as that includes water. 









Although she doesn't mind sunbathing and playing on the beach, as long as it's without water!


















She loves to play with other dogs, though whenever she plays, it's always a bit rough... 

















Helmi also had puppies last year (by the breeder) and she was a fantastic mum. Before giving birth, I made her a nice and warm bed to the toilet, where it would be easy to keep the bed clean, warm and safe. When she was just about to start giving birth, it all looked good and she was all the time in the toilet, next to her bed. 








In the end, she decided to go and get some rest in my bed. It turned out, that "getting rest" actually means "to give birth". Well, what can you do, if that was what she wanted then I guess all I can do really is just to buy new covers after that... :








By the way, she gave birth to 3 boys, unfortunately one of them had died a moment before she gave birth 








Helmi is not afraid of playing with big dogs, I guess she thinks she's the biggest dog in the world anyway.















..and after playing, you need to rest of course!









One time Helmi was really bored while I was doing my christmas shopping, so she decided to give my sofa a whole new look. Maybe that was her christmas present to me... What do you think, it's the thought that matters, isn't it?









Helmi also has made a deal with Onni. Whenever I leave the toilet's door open, she goes there and starts to sleep, which I don't mind, but usually after sleeping she tends to take one of those empty toilet paper rolls (Yes, I know that I shouldn't leave them to the toilet :nono and brings them for Onni, who is terribly obsessed with them and eats them as soon as he finds one, which is not good for him. Here's Helmi (and Onni's tail), just about to give her little present for Onni.









If I could have one pound every time when she makes me swear, I'd be a millionaire by now, but never mind that, as I really do love this little monster to bits and at the moment I miss her so much as she's in heat and my auntie is taking care of her.. I'm so looking forward to seeing her again, as she is my little Queen Bitch in every meaning of those words


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

She is gorgeous, always fancied buying a Tibby, rarely see them in rescue in UK, which is good 

I was told chances of being able to buy a bitch pup, not great as they have small litters and the girls tend to be kept by breeders ...

Lovely dogs


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> She is gorgeous, always fancied buying a Tibby, rarely see them in rescue in UK, which is good
> 
> I was told chances of being able to buy a bitch pup, not great as they have small litters and the girls tend to be kept by breeders ...
> 
> Lovely dogs


Thank you, I think she's a nice girl too 
Oh wow, I never knew it's that hard to find a bitch puppy from England, as over here we have loads of males and females, tibbies are very popular in Finland! 

Tibetans are great dogs, I guess that's why Helmi is my third tibby


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cute lil dog with big character :thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Remus said:


> Thank you, I think she's a nice girl too
> Oh wow, I never knew it's that hard to find a bitch puppy from England, as over here we have loads of males and females, tibbies are very popular in Finland!
> 
> Tibetans are great dogs, I guess that's why Helmi is my third tibby


You rarely see them in the UK, which is sad, but thankfully at least they are not exploited as so many breeds are in the UK 

Just showed pic to hubby, he loves her too


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhhhh how cute


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

What a pair of tinkers hehe


----------

